# مهم للنساء



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)

*+ " لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب،بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن( 1بط 3 : 3- 4 ) "

التفسير :
يُقرأ هذا النص في قداسات تذكار انتقال المتبتلين... وكأن الكنيسة تريد أن توجه كل نفس لتتزين لعريسها ربنا يسوع بالزينة الداخلية.
وكما تتزين النفس المؤمنة لعريسها، تتزين المرأة الزانية بزينة خارجية لعريسها: " متسربلة بأرجوان وقرمز، ومتحلية بذهب وحجارة كريمة ولؤلؤ، ومعها كأس من ذهب في يدها، مملوء رجاسات ونجاسات زناها " (رؤ 17: 4).
لتتزين أيضًا النساء لرجالهن، ولكن ليَعْلَمْن أن الرجال قد يُعْجَبْن بالزينة الخارجية لكن إلى حين، أما ما يجذب قلوبهم بحق فهو زينتهن الداخلية، بل وتجذب قلب المسيح أيضًا قائلاً: " ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي هذا أنت جميلة. عينيك حمامتان... " (نش 1: 15).
لهذا يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم : 
[ أتريدين أن تكوني جميلة؟ تسربلي بالصدقة. البسي العطف، توشحي بالعفة. كوني خالية من التشامخ. هذه كلها أوفر كرامة من الذهب. هذه تُصَيِّر الجميلة جزيلة البهاء وغير الجميلة جميلة.
عندما تُغالين في التزين أيتها المرأة تكونين أشنع من العارية لأنكِ خلعتِ حسن الجمال...
قولي لي لو أعطاك أحد ثوبًا ملكيًا فأخذتيه ولبستِ فوقه ثوب العبيد، أما يكون لك خزي يليه عذاب؟ قد لبستِ سيد الملائكة، أترجعين إلى الأرض؟
قولي لي لماذا تتزينين، هل لكي ترضي زوجك؟ افعلي هذا في منزلك!]
ويرى القديس إكليمنضس السكندري أن الزينة الحقيقية للمرأة ليست التي من عمل الآخرين، أي الزينة الخارجية، بل التي تَتعب هي بنفسها فيها أي زينة الروح المجاهدة إذ يقول: 
[ لأن عمل أيديهن يَهَب لهن جمالاً خالصًا أكثر من كل شيء، فيدرِّبْن أجسادهن ويزيِّن نفوسهن بمجهوداتهن وليس من عمل الغير.
المرأة الصالحة تنسج بيديها ما تريد. فإنه غير لائق بمن قد تشكَّلت بصورة الله أن تتزين بالأمور التي تباع في السوق، بل بعملها الداخلي .]*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 مايو 2009)

هابي انجل

شي حلو 

ومعك حق 

الله يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

معاك حق ياهابى كلام سليم
ميرسى كتير ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2009)

كلام سليم جداااااااا يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## lovely dove (8 مايو 2009)

معاكي حق ياهابي في كل كلمة 
شكرااااا ليكي كتير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2009)

*روووووووعة يا هابي 
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يحميكي ​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الرووووعة يا هابي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> هابي انجل
> 
> شي حلو
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> معاك حق ياهابى كلام سليم
> ميرسى كتير ليكى​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كلام سليم جداااااااا يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> معاكي حق ياهابي في كل كلمة
> شكرااااا ليكي كتير
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *روووووووعة يا هابي
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يحميكي ​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا على الرووووعة يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا أخت هابي*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق التقيم
مرسي هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أخت هابي*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع ويستحق التقيم
> مرسي هابي​*


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2009)

;
كلام حلو جدا جدا و نصيحة مهمة لكل بنت و سيدة شكرا كتيييييييير لحضرتك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ;
> كلام حلو جدا جدا و نصيحة مهمة لكل بنت و سيدة شكرا كتيييييييير لحضرتك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------

